# طلب :تركيبة المواد اللاصقه المستخدمه في صناعة البناء و الانشاءات



## correng (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته... ارجو من الاخوه الزملاء اللي يعرفو تركيبة المواد اللاصقه المستخدمه في الانشاءات و البناء.. ان يكتبوها .. و جزاكم الله كل خير مقدما *


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

اخى اى ماده لاصقة؟ اذا كنت تقصد ما توضع لوصل الخراسنة القديمه بالحديثة فهى مادة بيضاء يزرق لونها بلون خفيف ولكنها شفافة بعد الجفاف وهى عبارة عن ستايرين بيوتادايين كوبوليمر ويكون خام 50% الى 60% نسبة المواد الصلبة اما ان تستخدمه كما هو او يمكن تخفيفه بالماء الى النصف او حسب السعر المراد تسويقة ولكن لا يقل نسبة المواد الصلبة عن 30% اذا كنا نود جوده مقبوله


----------



## correng (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .... هل هو ستايرين بيوتادين بس ... والا بيضاف معاه حاجه تانيه .. يعني ستايرين بيوتادين و اذوبه في الماء فقط؟؟؟...


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

نعم حسب التركيز المطلوب ويتحدد حسب سعر البيع


----------



## correng (19 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي..
سؤالي هو لو هابيعه زي ما هو يبقى ما هو مكسبي .. هل اشتريه و ابيعه زي ما هو 
و هل المنتجات اللي تباع في السوق ستايرين بيتادين مخفف والا مخلوط مواد اخرى
في واحد قالي بيضيفو نوع من الكحول عليه و ناس بتقول ميه فقط
و هل هذا المشروع مربح من وجهة نظرك

و ما هي التركيبه المثاليه

و جزاك الله كل خير


----------

